# Uso de qual sem um verbo numa pergunta???



## tom_in_bahia

file:///C:/Documents and Settings/c...files/Translation project/perguntasf_.htm#3#3
file:///C:/Documents and Settings/c...files/Translation project/perguntasf_.htm#3#3
Qual a diferença entre Serviço de conexão à Internet via Satélite e outros sistemas de Banda Larga que existem no mercado?

Não entendo por que essa pergunta está faltando o "é"...
Aqui a minha tradução ao espanhol: ?Cuál es la diferencia entre servicio de conexión a la Internet vía satélite y otros sistemas de Banda Ancha que existen en el mercado?
file:///C:/Documents and Settings/c...files/Translation project/perguntasf_.htm#3#3


----------



## Outsider

> Qual a diferença entre Serviço de conexão à Internet via Satélite e outros sistemas de Banda Larga que existem no mercado?
> 
> Qual é a diferença entre Serviço de conexão à Internet via Satélite e outros sistemas de Banda Larga que existem no mercado?


É possível omitir o verbo "ser" em perguntas desse tipo.


----------



## spielenschach

O verbo ser fica subentendido. Dada a clareza de sentido, é uma frase corrente.


----------



## Uticens678

Mas pode ser omitido em espanhol também?E no português brasileiro?E há regras no uso desta construção?Por exemplo é possivel dizer "Qual o teu nome?"sem a cópula?E qual (é) a mais comum na língua falada?Obrigado e disculpem pela quantidade de pontos de interrogação!!!


----------



## Uticens678

Talvez varie é o registo?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Na pergunta em questão, o verbo está subentendido: _qual (é) a diferença..._

Essa forma não é unusual no Brasil também. Um esclarecimento: não sei o que você temtou dizer com "sem a cópula", mas _cópula_ significa _ato sexual..._


----------



## Alderamin

WhoSoyEu said:


> Na pergunta em questão, o verbo está subentendido: _qual (é) a diferença..._
> 
> Essa forma não é unusual no Brasil também. Um esclarecimento: não sei o que você temtou dizer com "sem a cópula", mas _cópula_ significa _ato sexual..._



Quis dizer, penso eu, com a conjunção copulativa, mas também não vejo nenhum "e" na frase... a não ser que o Uticens678 tivesse confundido o verbo (é) com a conjunção (e).


----------



## Uticens678

Que embaraço!Não,não as confundi,es um simples problema de tradução:em italiano "copula"=verbo de ligação(por exemplo "è stupido" [ita]=é estupido [port.]->è=copula).Mas eu achava que era assim no português também,talvez esta página de Wikipédia http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbo_de_ligação   seja errada...


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Que embaraço!Não,não as confundiu,es um simples problema de tradução:em italiano "copula"=verbo de ligação(por exemplo "è stupido" [ita]=é estupido [port.]->è=copula).Mas eu achava que era assim no português também,talvez esta página de Wikipédia http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbo_de_ligação   seja errada...



Não tem nada que ficar embaraçada. O significado comum e corrente é, de facto, como o Who disse, '_acto sexual'._ Mas, realmente, '_cópula_' pode significar _'união' _ou _'ligação'. _Na gramática, chamamos_ 'cópula'_ ao verbo que liga o sujeito ao nome predicativo do sujeito. A conjunção, como o Who referiu, diz-se '_copulativa_', mas você não andou muito longe. Não é caso para ficar atrapalhada, nem nenhum de nós quer que fique.


----------



## Alderamin

Uticens678 said:


> Que embaraço!Não,não as confundiu,es um simples problema de tradução:em italiano "copula"=verbo de ligação(por exemplo "è stupido" [ita]=é estupido [port.]->è=copula).Mas eu achava que era assim no português também,talvez esta página de Wikipédia http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verbo_de_ligação   seja errada...



Ah pensou nos verbos de ligação, por isso falei na conjunção copulativa, que une ou liga orações. 
Entendi.
Não tem de sentir nenhum constrangimento, afinal até acertou mais ou menos sem querer


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> Não tem nada que ficar embaraçada. O significado comum e corrente é, de facto, como o Who disse, '_acto sexual'._ Mas, realmente, '_cópula_' pode significar _'união' _ou _'ligação'. _Na gramática, chamamos_ 'cópula'_ ao verbo que liga o sujeito ao nome predicativo do sujeito. A conjunção, como o Who referiu, diz-se '_copulativa_', mas você não andou muito longe. Não é caso para ficar atrapalhada, nem nenhum de nós quer que fique.


Embaraçada?Eu sou homem (e tenho uma namorada )Obrigad*O*!Mas eu quería ainda saber se 1)é uma construção usada na liguagem formal: por exemplo,o presidente da república poderia usa-la num discurso oficial? 2)em espanhol existe algo parecido?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Aqui no Brasil, _dependendo do Presidente, _*sim!*


----------



## Alderamin

Uticens678 said:


> Embaraçada?Eu sou homem (e tenho uma namorada )Obrigad*O*!Mas eu quería ainda saber se 1)é uma construção usada na liguagem formal: por exemplo,o presidente da república poderia usa-la num discurso oficial? 2)em espanhol existe algo parecido?



Não vejo qual (é) o problema o presidente da república português não poder usar essa construção.

Como foi dito acima, é uma expressão comum, com ou sem o verbo. Se eu vejo o verbo numa frase assim, acredito que seja para dar mais entoação à frase.

Os nomes fictícios que usamos aqui têm dessas escorregadelas, a não ser que nos saia um obrigado(a), por exemplo. Creio que já tratei alguém aqui também como sendo uma senhora e apercebi-me depois que era um senhor.

É normal


----------



## Uticens678

Tinha a dúvida de ele ser um uso sub-standard... (espero que _sub-standard_ não seja um palavrão  ) Muito obrigado e boa noite a todos!


----------



## Alderamin

Se o seu "sub-standard" significar fora do normal, na minha opinião não o acho 
Acredito que quando o verbo é colocado neste tipo de frase, servirá para lhe dar mais entoação.
Boa noite a todos igualmente.


----------



## vf2000

WhoSoyEu said:


> Aqui no Brasil, _dependendo do Presidente, _*sim!*


Boa observação, WoSoyEu. Não pude deixar de observar.


----------



## skizzo

Uticens678 said:


> Por exemplo é possivel dizer "Qual o teu nome?"



Sim.


----------



## gvergara

Uticens678 said:


> Embaraçada?Eu sou homem (e tenho uma namorada )Obrigad*O*!Mas eu quería ainda saber se 1)é uma construção usada na liguagem formal: por exemplo,o presidente da república poderia usa-la num discurso oficial? 2)em espanhol existe algo parecido?


Não, Uticens678, em espanhol não omitimos o verbo nesse tipo de contrução (e acho que em caso nenhum)


----------

